# looking for some house plans



## MakitaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My name is Pete and Im a second generation carpenter/contractor and I have my first chance at a custom build for a client.
Im looking for a set of house plans for a 3000-3200 sq.ft. build.
does anyone have any good sources for getting some quality plans?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks Pete


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MakitaMan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Pete and Im a second generation carpenter/contractor and I have my first chance at a custom build for a client.
> Im looking for a set of house plans for a 3000-3200 sq.ft. build.
> ...


Where are you located? I cant see it on your profile with this mobile device I'm using.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Why doesn't your client come up with the plans?

It is their house after all....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## MakitaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Im located in Massachusetts.

The client is coming up with the plans just trying to point them in the right direction and give them some different options


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try Andy....

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/scipioafricanus-32132


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

:blink: I would consider that showing the other guy your bid.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I've built several houses that started with an idea from some of these. Especially the craftsman style. 

http://www.coolhouseplans.com/

Here's one I kind of got from there...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

www.builderhouseplans.com

Or google "house plans". Ton of chit will come up.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

For custom, you want a local architect who can take into account the site conditions, orientation, sun travel, number in the family, ages of the family and a whole host of issues that buying a run of the mill non custom plan off of the net will not be able to take into account. Now, if you are misusing the word custom and actually mean semi-custom, where you try to fit a square peg into a round hole the best way you can, just with different paint colors, then buying any old plan off the net will be about as good as the next.:whistling


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

*House Plans*

I do a lot of designing and drafting for builders locally and nationally, check out my website www.summitbuilt.com. I design homes like a builder not like an architect, that way they are cost effective to build, and realistic.


----------



## riversstg (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a fan of http://www.dreamhomesource.com/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i have been looking at hundreds of plans online trying to find one that will work for our situation and they all require money as expected but more than i want to pay for a non custom set of plans. i have ended up going with a local architect. Im knocking up the final layout of what i want now on sketchup and im gonna pass these to him so he can design the real plans.


----------

